

Fraud in Chicago cabs - PaulSec
http://krebsonsecurity.com/2014/03/illinois-bank-use-cash-for-chicago-taxis/

======
a3n
That would be a great selling feature for any bank: fraud badger. Be ruthless
and public about guarding against, detecting, pursuing and outing card fraud.

